# Greenland Block setting up ???



## skiberg (Sep 29, 2014)

> It’s hard to argue with that fact that most of the long range models are in some sort of agreement, that there will be a blocking event this winter.  - See more at: http://www.ukweatherforecast.co.uk/...er-forecast-predictions/#sthash.kGl6iBAY.dpuf



Pulled this off a UK site I like to visit. My recollection is that when we get a Greenland Block it can make for a very cold and snowy winter. Can someone who knows more than me confirm if there is a correlation?


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 29, 2014)

Usually it means storms build up over us instead of flying ots. Hopefully it works out that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 30, 2014)

Basically this means more precipitation, for better or for worse.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 30, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Basically this means more precipitation, for better or for worse.



Regardless of temperatures, we need to get into a different weather pattern precipitation volume wise, as we head towards ski season.  Cold weather is great, but this generally dry pattern the Northeast has been in for a while now isn't so great


----------



## skiberg (Sep 30, 2014)

Am I right that a Block will force storms over the N. Atlantic, NE/East back into Labrador/Quebec and often we end up getting a second batch of wrap around snow in far Northern NE resorts. Cannon, Jay, Stow, Sugarloaf have done very well in the past during these types of set ups. Orographic lift out of the NE and drops a lot of light fluffy pow, days after the initial coastal storm went up the coast. My memory is that December 2010 and 1993-94 were years affected by the Block.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 1, 2014)

There are a lot of good signs out there that could contribute to a nice snowy winter.  First as mentioned above a Greenland block would help guide storms closer to New England.  Secondly the cool summer has led to record polar ice which if you may remember was a large factor in last winters record cold.  Thirdly a weak to moderate el nino usually means more chances at precipitation in new england. Combine these three factors together and this winter has some major potential.  But the weather can completely change and all these factors will mean nothing. :x


----------



## skiberg (Oct 1, 2014)

I have never seen any credible evidence that supports the theory that el nino, la nina, weak, strong, moderate or other has any affect on precipitation ANYWHERE in the Country, including out west, Tahoe, cascades, Rockies Wasatch. In fact the data I have read absolutely say there is no correlation whatsoever. Basically its all hype.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 1, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Am I right that a Block will force storms over the N. Atlantic, NE/East back into Labrador/Quebec and often we end up getting a second batch of wrap around snow in far Northern NE resorts. Cannon, Jay, Stow, Sugarloaf have done very well in the past during these types of set ups. Orographic lift out of the NE and drops a lot of light fluffy pow, days after the initial coastal storm went up the coast. My memory is that December 2010 and 1993-94 were years affected by the Block.



Close, the block does force storms up towards Newfoundland and Labrador, but the "wrap around" snow is normally upslope snow squalls that are enhanced by the wind gradient on the backside of the storm. In short, yes the Block does cause a second batch of snow in the mountains, but it's not directly related.

ETA: Or you might be talking about a Commahead, in that case you are correct, but it's very rare to see one that large.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 1, 2014)

skiberg said:


> I have never seen any credible evidence that supports the theory that el nino, la nina, weak, strong, moderate or other has any affect on precipitation ANYWHERE in the Country, including out west, Tahoe, cascades, Rockies Wasatch. In fact the data I have read absolutely say there is no correlation whatsoever. Basically its all hype.



Good point!


----------



## skiberg (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, block is good. That's my recollection. If we get a Greenland block I think Northern New England is going to make out very well. Jay, Canon, stowe, any place that can get orographic lift is going to hit jackpot. Let's keep our fingers crossed that this works out.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 1, 2014)

Aluetian Low, NAO Block and constant low pressures over the east... yeehaw!


----------



## skiberg (Oct 2, 2014)

What the heck does that thing mean? I trust blue is good?


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 3, 2014)

Blocks are good but you don't want them too strong or it will push storms *under* the northeast.  JB has been indicating that he thinks this winter might be very similar to 2009 where this was the case till later in the season.  That was the winter where DC and Philly got hammered.  That's the bad, the good is there was plenty of cold around for plenty of snowmaking and preserving what was otg. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiberg (Oct 3, 2014)

So if its too strong we can get the inland storms and we are on the west warmer side. So precip. may increase but could be in form of more rain?


----------



## skiberg (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry East side not West


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 3, 2014)

skiberg said:


> So if its too strong we can get the inland storms and we are on the west warmer side. So precip. may increase but could be in form of more rain?



No storms would pass under us down around DC.  This happened in 2009.  I remember skiing at Camelback with dark clouds and snow just to the south and brightness to the north.  It was cold and Blue may have gotten 2 inches while CBK (10 miles north) got nothing and Philly, Balt and DC got hammered.  Rain was not a problem and there was plenty of cold air around for snowmaking (and conditions were actually pretty good).  Late Feb that year as the block started to relax there was a great storm for New England (actually the Pocono's north) that set us up for a great March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 3, 2014)

As of right now, we have no idea how strong the block will be, if there is one at all. It's good to know that signals are there for enhanced precip, lower pressures in the east, and hints of a Block/Negative NAO.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 5, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> As of right now, we have no idea how strong the block will be, if there is one at all. It's good to know that signals are there for enhanced precip, lower pressures in the east, and hints of a Block/Negative NAO.




Early bike ride find . Earliest I've seen


----------

